# Where did you get clomid?



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

My husband and I saw our NHS consultant today and due to my sometimes sporadic ovulation he recommended clomid. Thats great but reading further on in our notes he came to the reason we were there - my husband has extremely low sperm count. He then went on to say that he wouldnt prescribe clomid as we are not able to concieve as a couple. I did argue that while our chances are incredibly low, it is still possible and by only ovulating every other cycle I have further halved our chances. He wouldnt budge so I then explained the real reason - we plan to concieve using donor sperm from known donor. 
He maintained that they couldnt be seen to condone such methods and he wont prescribe it :-(
Trouble is, Ive messsed my donor around a bit and we have to plan travel a long way in advance so I really need to get clomid.

Has anyone ever had it prescribed by a GP or someone lower than consultant within the NHS? Or has anyone found somewhere privately that sells clomid? Or even a recommendation for other methods to stimulate ovulation?

The NHS wont fund the ICSI we need or DIUI so private donor is our only hope ( due to lack of funds for private) and I really really need your advice. 

I know of the potential dangers of self prescribing so I dont need any lectures as we have no choice. I would rather die trying rather than die wondering "what if.."


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I appreciate that you don't want lectures about self medicating but I'm afraid that unless you're prescribed clomid by either a fertility consultant or your GP then it's very very unwise to self medicate.

A private clinic wouldn't "sell" you drugs unless prescribed.

Clomid is a very potent fertility drug and should never just self administered.  Most would require some form of monitoring (blood tests and/or scan) and even if not, they would at least have the knowledge that you were taking the drugs so if, worse case, you were to over stimulate, they would be able to help you.  By self administering, you would not know if the drugs you were taking wer "genuine" (it's been known for "fake" drugs to be sold over the internet, and these places you can purchase on internet are not legally registered)...you would also not know when to take, what dose to take or whether it's actually worked ie made you ovulate.  I've not had full blown OHSS but with our 2nd IVF I was at risk of this and it is certainly not a comfortable position to be in...I also know of other ladies who have got this, not only through IVF but through taking clomid (prescribed) and it's not something to take lightly...at least if prescribed then you would get full medical care and monitoring !

I can totally appreciate how you feel but your comment "I would rather die trying rather than die wondering "what if.." is rather naive and I'm afraid to say it, a little irresponsible.  I know you probably don't want to hear that but none of us here on FF can condone self medicating a fertility drug.

I would urge you to discuss your concerns with your GP or an fertility consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

"I would rather die trying rather than die wondering "what if.." 
May be naive but it is how I feel.

Fair enough if people cant advise. Thanks for the advice anyway, I didnt realise you could buy it on the internet and I have found a website now that will ship from the US so Im happy now.

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you want to buy on internet then that's entirely your perogative but personally I feel that's very irresponsible, for the reasons I mentioned in previous post.  How do you know that what you're buying is actually clomid ?  I would seriously urge you to reconsider self administering....very unwise as it's a potent fertility drug with real risks if not prescribed properly !

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

perhaps read this before you self administer...

http://www.drugstory.org/feature/mailorderdanger.asp

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

clairekentuk said:


> "I would rather die trying rather than die wondering "what if.."
> May be naive but it is how I feel.
> 
> Fair enough if people cant advise. Thanks for the advice anyway, I didnt realise you could buy it on the internet and I have found a website now that will ship from the US so Im happy now.
> ...


I am very sorry if i offend you and this is my opinion and not one of FF however are you crazy? honest- you have 2 children already and your coming out with comments like "i would rather die trying" do you even know what clomid can do? do you know about OHSS? do you know this can kill you?

I am not trying to belittle your want/desire to have more children however there are other ways around this. have you looked at egg share? as you can share your eggs and have ICSI with your husband at a very very reduced rate.

M J


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

I do know about OHSS and I do know that in very rare cases this can kill you.
My husband desperately wants a child, having never experienced the joy of being a father. I know I have 2 children and I am truly thankful for that but there are risks assosiated with everything in life. I dont seriously believe i am more likely to die of taking clomid than crossing a road or driving.
I appreciate the advice, i think i should close this subject before i offend the whole group. Being told there is no hope of having a child naturally was incredibly sad. We dont have the money for ICSI even with egg share since my husband is disabled it is still approx 1500 a time for tests icsi and freezing etc. 
I dont seriously think that clomid would have been around so long if it wasnt safe(ish) and effective.
I didnt mean to offend anyone and I didnt mean i want to die trying. I meant that I dont want to have regrets and I am like this with every aspect of my life. It is also just as possible to die of OHSS through IVF but many consider the benefits outweigh the risks. In this case I have weighed up the benefits and have decided to take a calculated risk as I do every time I leave my house.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The difference is, usually when taking clomid or definitely when having IVF, you are closely monitored by a qualified fertility consultant....by self administering a "fertility drug" purchased over the internet you have no way of knowing that what you are buying is the genuine article, let alone how you will respond.  If you have children already and your main issue is male fertility related...even more reason to have proper monitoring as you could do real harm to yourself.  Have you even thought of the risks of multiple birth...not just the risks to yourself but also the unborn children ?  There is obviously a reason why your consultant/GP won't prescribe you...and they are the experts !

I was prescribed clomid a couple of years ago...I ovulate no problem but prescribed it to "boost" ie to release more eggs so more target practise for the sperm...however, I can tell you, I was incredibly nervous about taking clomid and I was actually prescribed it.  Yes, I've since done several IVFs but again, I've not done these "lightly", I know the risks but I am under constant care from professionals whilst taking any fertility drugs...I would never ever self medicate, however great my desire for a child.

I'm afraid I find your comments and attitude to potent fertility drugs naive & irresponsible and you have not considered the whole picture...this saddens me.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Why don't you just go privately for an IUI with your known donor...? That seems to be the answer, I think, to your problem. An IUI is a *lot* more affordable than ICSI! And that way, you would be prescribed clomid or another drug for ovulation induction.

To me, that seems to be the clear answer to your problem and a way of avoiding any risks.

I think consulting a private fertility clinic regarding clomid would be the best thing. Even if you did not opt for an IUI, you might be able to afford ovulation induction privately.

Do enquire with a few private clinics. I can't get clomid on the NHS either but thats because of my BMI. I'm trying to get it down to 35 so I can get private treatment.

Best of luck,

Greta.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I would suggest you try to see a different fertility consultant for a second opinion and do not self medicate on clomid.  You may find someone else more amenable to your situation who will prescribe clomid for you and monitor you.  The big danger with clomid is you don't even know what dose you need.  It would be very risky to pick your own dose let alone take it with no one keeping a professional eye on you.  I'm sorry but there's nothing calculated about this risk you are taking - just because it's a fertility drug does not mean it's not a powerful and dangerous drug -  how on earth do you know what the risk is?  You would not knowingly overdose on painkillers as it might kill you, and leave your children motherless, yet this is precisely what you might do with clomid. 

I understand your desperation but I also think your consultant has perhaps not been that understanding, though perhaps very cautious, which is his perogative.  But if you explain you would like to try naturally to another consultant you may be able to find someone willing to help you medically.  
However you should be up front with anyone new from the off as I'm sure your consultant is not too chuffed to learn that you already knew about your husband's low count and had already made plans - not surprisingly he might feel a bit 'used' to get clomid to help you with your 'plan' - or that's how it could look. 

You may be worried you've messed your donor about, but you need to explain to them that the world of infertility treatment is sadly pretty tortuous and can often mean delays and expense etc and they will have to get used to that. 

You're not offending people on here with your views, you're scaring us!  Please be careful, this could end in tears.

Claire x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

My husband has had several SA and the consultant appointment was not our first but it was the first at which we were told there was nothing that could be done. 
To be honest with a count at best 50,000 per ml and worst 2 per ml it wasnt hard for us to work out we may well have to look at other options. 
I cannot work as my husband is a wheelchair user and I am his full time carer. We have considered Donor IUI but it is 2000 per cycle ( 2 insems) at our local clinic which would take a very long time to save. There are also no donors which are a match for my husband at this clinic or any other clinic within accessible distance to us. 
I asked if they would be willing to prescribe drugs to help us afford it but they wont even though our clinic is nhs one they dont fund for private patients.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

clairekentuk said:


> It is also just as possible to die of OHSS through IVF but many consider the benefits outweigh the risks.


This is true HOWEVER when having fertility treatment via a clinic then you get monitored via blood tests and scans ! and also all medication you are given is the correct stuff and not just stuff brought off some random internet site

You may think some of us are being harsh with you however we are thinking of not ionly your health however its the health of others reading this board as this is a public forum and i would hate people to think that we condone self medication.

M J


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Claire,

£2,000?! Why can you not use your known donor? My local clinic does IUI for £700. Plus, perhaps, a charge for known donor sperm but still, that wouldn't total £2,000 at all. (I realise its probably more expensive if you need donor sperm from their sperm bank but you do have a donor already.) I think you should have a look at the costs again.

Not cheap but possibly affordable if you save up...? It may take some time but sadly TTC can sometimes involve a wait. For example, we can't get clomid until I lose at least 4 stone, so although I want clomid *now*, I know I will have to wait until I've lost this weight.

Also, you say there isn't a local match for your husband, but you have a known donor, so surely you don't need a match from your clinic?

I don't understand where you say "I asked if they would be willing to prescribe drugs to help us afford it but they wont even though our clinic is nhs one they dont fund for private patients", could you elaborate? If you enquired at a private clinic about ovulation induction, then yes, they wouldn't fund it, you would have to pay it. However, it would be better to purchase them and follow-up scans at a private clinic than online with no scans to see if its working.

TBH, I think the solution to your problem is a clear one. Have IUI with your known donor sperm at a private clinic and they will put you on clomid should you need it.

- Greta


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

£2000 does sound like alot to me Claire for DIUI.  My clinic charged hundreds, not thousands of pounds. 

I think Greta what she's saying is that if the drugs were prescribed even if she were paying for her tx, it would make it cheaper.  
My local PCT was prepared to prescribe and pay for my drugs for three rounds of IVF, even though I had to pay for my IVF treatment itself, but this was only available if I paid for my treatment at an NHS clinic, not any private clinic.
Claire have you asked your GP about prescribing rather than your clinic?  I can totally understand that your clinic would not be receptive to funding drugs while you pay for tx somewhere else, but your PCT and GP may have a budget for it.

Claire x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Donor IUI through clinic costs 600 more than straight iui so around 1300 at my clinic. Donor IUI with known donor in theory should be cheaper but it is not due to testing donor, freezing for 6 months etc. 

This coupled with the fact that our donor is ex clinic due to laws surrounding donors anonymity or lack thereof means this also is not an option.

Thanks to a very kind person who PMd me, I now have the name of a natural remedy for stimulating ovulation with which the person has had success. Perhaps some of you other people could also have suggested a better idea and I appreciate that was the intention of those who suggested treatment unfortunately this is not an option, if it were we would have ICSI asap, but we cant and I have to accept that.


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

ceedubya said:


> Claire have you asked your GP about prescribing rather than your clinic? I can totally understand that your clinic would not be receptive to funding drugs while you pay for tx somewhere else, but your PCT and GP may have a budget for it.
> 
> Claire x


No I havent asked my GP. Could a GP prescribe clomid? mine is very nice and im sure he would if he could. I have not asked as PCOS has only just been found. I wasnt aware there prob as I been on contraception as we wanted break from ttc ( we obviously didnt know how low count was at that stage) and thought sporadic ovulation could be connected with that.

I asked the consultant from the NHS clinic about drugs for IVF but was a no go even at nhs clinic :-( I know some have had them help in this way that is why I asked as we are keen to find a solution but are not convinced there is one for us except forgetting our desire to have a child of our own which is incredibly hard to do. 
I know from a friends experience that PCOS can get much worse and the reluctance to help is what upset me more than him taking back the clomid prescription because he has written off our chances due to my husbands sperm count and it is hard to have faith when the consultant has written you off.

If we cannot concieve together we still want the chance to concieve. I appreciate the NHS cant be seen to be condoning fresh donors but I would still like my fertility whether i use it or not.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

clairekentuk said:


> Perhaps some of you other people could also have suggested a better idea


I'm sorry but I fail to see what else anyone else could have suggested as you were obviously intending to self medicate, possibly regardless of what advice we gave you. Not everyone is aware of, or necessarily believes in the efficacy of natural remedies. I could have just as easily suggested accupuncture to you, but I'm not sure you would have been that impressed with it as a suggestion. 
I some of us 'other people' have been trying to put their heads around your problem in a pretty constructive way and this response is a touch ungrateful if I may say so since you started the thread by professing to want to do something this site does not and will not ever condone.

Claire


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

clairekentuk said:


> ceedubya said:
> 
> 
> > Claire have you asked your GP about prescribing rather than your clinic? I can totally understand that your clinic would not be receptive to funding drugs while you pay for tx somewhere else, but your PCT and GP may have a budget for it.
> ...


It is usually unclear who does the telling but either your clinic or your GP should tell you your PCT's policy on prescribing drugs for a privately funded cycle of tx. My clinic told me that I would get my drugs free but also my GP mentioned it. Mine was not prescribed by my GP but assumed to be prescribed by them by the clinic and ordered for me by them. But some patients are given a list of what they need by the clinic to take to the GP for a prescription.

Ask your GP. you might get a good response. But you'd still need to pay for the DIUI.

Claire x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry you are misunderstanding me as I am very grateful for many of the responses, some hit pretty hard but people are entitled to their opinion as I am to mine. 

My consultant recommended clomid but then changed mind as he wrote us off as no hopers therefore I know the intended dosage etc they just wont fund it so I dont feel it is totally irresponsible. I feel cheated and cannot watch as my only chance of a child is snatched away without help. I dont see how they can refuse to treat PCOS just because they believe my chances of concieving with my husband are too low.

I understand the site doesnt condone talking about medications so I will say no more about it. I simply came here looking for advice mainly on if i could get it from elsewhere in nhs. Obviously i would rather be properly monitored as it is in my best interests.

I guess im in a state of dispair today and I didnt mean to upset or offend anyone although this is what i seem to have done and im sorry.


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

clairekentuk said:


> Has anyone ever had it prescribed by a GP or someone lower than consultant within the NHS? Or has anyone found somewhere privately that sells clomid? Or even a recommendation for other methods to stimulate ovulation?


I had in no way decided to self prescribe clomid when i posted this post hence asking for other methods and legitimate sources to obtain clomid. When talking about self prescribing i was not solely referring to clomid but to treating pcos and lack of ovulation without medical help ( not through choice i may add, i do want help but cannot get it). I was looking at the point of posting to explore the options and was not aware that i could get it through illegal or unofficial means so was meaning private healthcare for clomid if not for treatment.

I do have medical insurance still through my last job so will look into getting clomid through them as I have looked in the paperwork and they fund drugs but not fertility treatment so worth a try.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had clomid prescribed at the ARGC when I was also stimming on 600IU of Puregon but for 5 days only when I had my last ICSI
L x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Honey you are entitled to your opinion but you must understand we cannot let you state one like that without comment as it is a dangerous opinion.  OK?

Look, please don't despair.  Just try to get your head around other avenues for tx.

Perhaps you and your consultant haven't really had the best conversation about it but that's no reason to jump to self medicating as a solution.  Even if you know the dose you would have been prescribed, you will not be able to monitor yourself and it's very very dangerous to take it without medical care backing it up.
I do think you might be able to go back to your consultant and have another discussion.  I don't imagine for one minute he was 'writing you off' - that's not generally what they do.  What they do do is weigh up your chances realistically of conceiving by various means and give you straightforward advice about what they can and can't support.  When tx is funded from an NHS budget, they have to back tx that has some chance of success otherwise they would be accused of wasting NHS resources.  This is why I had to go privately through the NHS - because at my age I was considered to be a pretty bad horse to back - I was over 35.  Am I right in thinking you have found your donor yourself?  I imagine your consultant, in saying he will not give you clomid to help you with this donor cycle, is possibly unable to give you drugs to assist you in a cycle that may not be carried out with full legal protection etc, ie outside the bounds of the NHS/HFEA procedures and policies.  If this is the case, you can't blame him.
I don't think they are refusing to treat your PCOS, they are just not going to assist a privately arranged DIUI.  That's very different. 

Also his advice is really that with your DP's count and your PCOS your chances are really best with ICSI.  I remember the diagnosis hitting me like a train (mine was not down to male factor but nevertheless it was a shock and upsetting) and also you are obviously concerned about cost.   

You have the option of trying to see someone else, and also going on an NHS waiting list for ICSI with egg share.  I see you want to be a surrogate at some point so perhaps eggshare would appeal to you as it is helping someone else become a mum in a slightly different way.

Good luck, and I would suggest you take your time.  I know that feels hard but infertility tx is unfortunately, time consuming and lengthy. 

Claire x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, perhaps my local clinic can prescribe it for me. Ive just had all the baseline tests done so it worth a try.

Is it expensive from the clinics?

It seems from peoples PMs that it isnt always as effective as the consultant said. He painted it as a miracle cure for our conception problems when he was looking at my notes, he soon changed his mind when he saw hubbies notes though. I thought if we used a sperm donor as we have been doing that clomid would sort my sporadic ovulation.


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

"*I do not feel that it is reasonable to tell some on that £2000 is not a lot of money* "

I don't think anyone said that. I know that I pointed out that IUI is not £2,000 and that, that is a lot of money. Who said it wasn't a lot of money and she should be able to afford it?

- Greta


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

IUI may not be 2000 but IUI with donor sperm is 700 for iui plus 600 for donor sperm, plus the HFEA cost and my clinic said it is best to do it twice in the cycle 2 days apart. IUI is a relatively cheap proceedure but donor sperm ( or indeed eggs) are not cheap at all. Around 600+ for one vial of sperm and often 2000 in addition to usual treatment where a donor egg is used.

That is if I use their donor which is a very poor match for my husband in fact totally opposite. If i manage to find a donor willing to risk the change in anonymity laws ( which I havnt) and go through the clinic who is a match then I would have to pay more in fact, as the cost for tests if the donor is availiable for everyone are shared around whereas to use known donor you have to fund tests yourself. The time it would take us to save in between would mean that the tests would also expire between each attempt making this impossible to sustain financially.

IUI also has a relatively low success rate when compared with other treatments in fact it isnt much more successful than syringe and fresh sperm.  

Really im looking for advice on how to stimulate ovulation, as I have been told i have a slightly polycystic ovary and it is assumed this is the reason i have only got LH surge for 4 months out of the 7 I have tested. 

Thank you michelle for the reassurance that i am not totally alien in thinking of taking matters into my own hands naturally or with clomid. I realise it is not ideal but as you say there are times in life when there are no other options availiable. When doors slam firmly shut in your face, you can either walk away or kick the door down. I think we are both kickers!


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Re my last post, I was only saying to lgft that no-one told you that £2,000 wasn't a) a lot of money and b) that you should be able to afford this. I do agree with some of what lgft she in her post but I disagree with that.

Re IUI - I suggested this not because of success rates but because you were saying that you can not get clomid from your consultant because you are using a non-clinic donor and he could not agree to this. To me, the way around this, would be to involve a clinic. I think doing that is better than buying clomid on-line. I know thats very tempting - I've been tempted too - but IUI could be a way around your problem. That is why I suggested it.

Besides, there is no harm in considering it for the future, should your current plan not work out. And if you do decide to do this, looking around at different clinics is worth doing. I've just had a look around and found a number of different private clinics which do IUI with donor at considerably less than £2,000, so it can be worth looking about.

- Greta.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

lgft I was reading the thread at the time and I didn't see it.

Unless it was very briefly there and the poster thought better of it and deleted it themselves, I don't believe any posts were deleted and you can see when they have been edited because there will be a mod note. 
It is rare for an entire post to be deleted by mods or admin unless it contains extremely offensive, illegal or inflammatory comments.  

Claire x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I dont remember reading it as i too would have said that £2000 is far from a small amount of money for anyone .

MJ


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree entirely with Claire and MJ - I honestly believe that no-one said that at any point. I don't see _why_ anyone would anyway, as so many of us on this website are struggling to find the funds to pay for treatment or can not afford it in the first place. £2,000 is a great deal of money to most people and nobody would say "Well you should be able to pay for it anyway."

- Greta


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Firstly, have to say that I logged off on Friday before all the chat about IUI and only logged back on yesterday so I missed the whole thing about costs (and I've never had IUI so wouldn't know), but I can honestly say, I don't think anyone would have said that £2000 wasn't alot of money !

Anyway, back to the original poster, Claires, query...from your initial post and comments within it, it came across that you intended to self medicate, which we on FF can not advocate....however, I think we've made it perfectly clear that this is incredibly unwise and we can move on from this now.

If you are interested in other (more natural) ways of trying to improve your chances of conception, have you considered acupuncture for both yourself and your partner ? Why not take a look on the Complementary Therapies board as you may find some of the discussions on there helpful...from acupuncture to reflexology to herbal remedies. Here's the link to the board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Please take care....but I wish you luck
Natasha


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I will do. Ive had a recommendation to try agnus cactus which i have ordered 6 months supply of, so I will give that a go before trying anything else.
I will also try appealing to the kind nature of my GP if things dont sort out in a few months of giving the agnus cactus a try. Meanwhile I will keep trying with my donor and see how things go.

Thanks for the replies. I know people have misunderstood or I have appeared ungrateful for the advice but this is not the case at all. I am very grateful to you for this advice as I am for all the advice I have been given on FF.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hope you won't mind me saying then hun that it's agnus castus not cactus!

Check out the complementary therapy boards for more info on this - hate to sound   but it is another thing to be very careful with.  It's a herb used for menopausal women, and although many women use it to help with ovulation, it's still potent despite being a herb.  If you can, speak to a qualified herbalist who can monitor how you take it. 

Claire x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah sorry typo there. I ordered 180 200mg tablets from my a well known health food stores website so should be ok. Says it can help regulate cycle. Doesnt say anything about inducing ovulation but it is worth a go. 

Im feeling   and hoping this month could be it for me.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Good luck Claire

Claire x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

If you egg share then you just pay for ICSI, which is £1000 in most clinics. 

Create Health only charges £300 for ICSi.  Their natural IVF is £1300.


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Where is create health?Ive never heard of it. This looks great, do they do egg share?
I have to lose some weight before I can egg share but im going to work on that regardless of what happens. 
If there is a way we can go for ICSI then this is what we would both want to do but money is a problem so this looks ideal.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Create Health is in London in Harley St.  You can find it on the internet.. I am not sure if they do egg share tbh.  They do egg donation.  But their prices for ivf are affordable as I mentioned in the previous post... You can have a few goes for the price of one ivf at most clinics...


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

I had a look, they do egg share but they dont state their fees. The ICSI is very reasonable too but there is a lot of stuff that isnt included in the price eg consultations, scans and medications so im not sure how much extra all that is.

Thanks for that, ill give them a call and ask them for their fee list to add to my collection.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Consultation is £140, Scan is £150.  IVF induction £100, but then they deduct this later from the overall treatment cost.  I don't know about meds as still haven't paid for mine... 

But if you do natural ivf you do not need the meds.  Although I believe that it's better to be mildly stimulated with a view of producing 3 to 4 eggs of good quality...  I will be paying for my meds on thursday, so can let you know how much it costs...


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Average meds for a medicated IVF/ICSI cycle are usually around £800 -1000 though if you shop around you can get them cheaper.

Obviously a natural cycle would mean cheaper, but I doubt you could do egg share with a natural cycle as you wouldn't get enough eggs to share....  (I dont' know this for sure but egg share at other clinics usually requires more eggs than 3-4)

I reckon that ICSI price must be £300 on top of the £1300 IVF cost.  ICSI involves the same basic treatment as IVF, just that the eggs are injected with the sperm to fertilise them, so it usually it costs more than straight IVF.


Claire x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Yes, £300 is on top of £1300.  I am not sure if they do egg share tbh...  
They normally stimulate people on 150 gonal f + buserelin and aim to produce a few follies, although some people may produce a lot more... One lady produced 9 and 13 follies in two respective cycles...


----------

